# arghhhhh pregnant with twins and ibs starting up again



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

arghhhhhhhhhh helppppppp i used to be a regular at the beginning of the yr on ibs d and ibs c at the begginning of the yr untill summertime when i was doin a lot betterfound out i was pregnant big shock at 5wks at 7 wks found out it was twins arghhhhhhnow im 14+3 wks and huge alreadybowels are starting to play up again not been to constipated yet but pains are back with avengence where babies seem to keep sitting on bowel areaany advice on pregnancy would be great as diet gone out the window and eating what my body seems to wantamanda


----------

